# Short Burst.......



## billrunnels (Oct 15, 2017)

On days when our squadron did not fly a mission proficiency checks, both squadron and individual, flights were ordered. We hated these feeling we should have the day off. On such a day our crew was assigned a "bombing" check flight. I was to drop five 100 lb practice bombs from 10,000 ft. We were standing by the aircraft when a jeep pulled up to the hard stand. Out stepped Col, William C. Sipes, 303rd Bomb Group Commander. He informed us he was going to ride along. That made this 19 year old 2LT a little nervous to say the least. The Col. occupied the co-pilot seat. We took off, made the five bomb runs. I folded up shop and stretched out on the floor. A few minutes later I heard "co-pilot to bombardier, what is our location". I had no idea as I had been relaxing. I took a quick look and didn't see a thing I recognized so replied "Sir, I don't know". He said if you will look straight down you will see our base and the intercom went silent. I thought, boy am I in trouble and expected to receive some rather firm comments from the Col. after landing. I dropped out of the nose hatch of the B-17 when on the ground and waited. Col. Sipes deplaned and headed strait for me. I came to attention and when he got about ten feet from me, he pointed his finger and with a smile said "Gotcha". He then complimented me on the accuracy of my five bomb runs, got in his jeep and drove off. Boy was I relieved. A week or so later I was assigned Lead Bombardier status.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice to have a boss with a sense of humour and understanding

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 15, 2017)

It sure was. He was a great pilot. Had access to one of the newest spitfires. If you were lucky enough to see him take off you set down and watched the show. I had one other personal encounter with him that speaks well of his character. Following VE-Day he decided The Group under his command
should have a formal Victory Parade, class A uniforms and a band. He rounded up a bunch of band instruments and called for volunteers. I played baritone and Col. Sipes played tuba in the band rather than being on the review stand. I have searched for footage of this band passing in review without success until a month ago. One of our Sons found it on You Tube. What a wonderful momento to have.


.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Oct 16, 2017)

Great stuff -- thanks for sharing the memories.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 16, 2017)

Speaking of memories, at age 92 I still have a bundle in the chambers of my mind. Most are on the funny side for which I am grateful. Others I have managed to set aside for the most part. They are there but thankfully do not dictate my thought process.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 16, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> Speaking of memories, at age 92 I still have a bundle in the chambers of my mind. Most are on the funny side for which I am grateful. Others I have managed to set aside for the most part. They are there but thankfully do not dictate my thought process.


Keep posting Bill, they are a good read.


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 16, 2017)

Bill,

Great to have you onboard. Haven't tracked down all your posts yet, so sorry if this question has already been answered...but did you serve in the 303rd BG? I lived for a number of years just a mile or so from RAF Molesworth and know the place very well indeed. 

Very respectfully,
Mark


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 16, 2017)

I sure did. Was there from 02/01/1945 thru VE-Day. Have fond memories of Molesworth. A local family envited me to join them at their neighborhood Pub. Enjoyable experience. Also remember the YMCA. They had an indoor swimming pool and cheap overnight rates. Great place to go for the night. Had a plaque on the wall "Glenn Miller stayed here". A pastry shop was next door. Picked up the train for London at Bedford.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 16, 2017)

pbehn said:


> Keep posting Bill, they are a good read.


Will do but being new on the forum I don't want to wear out my welcome'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CORSNING (Oct 16, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> Will do but being new on the forum I don't want to wear out my welcome'


Hi Bill,
I can safely say that's not going to happen sir. Welcome to the forum.

Jeff


----------



## pbehn (Oct 16, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> Will do but being new on the forum I don't want to wear out my welcome'


That certainly wont be a problem here, my uncle was in Bomber Command, I wish he had spoken to me more but I was just a kid. I hope the folks in Molesworth looked after you well.


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 16, 2017)

They did. We were cautioned not to visit neighborhood pubs when on leave unless invited by a family. As previously said, a family did invite me and I was welcome in that pub from that time on whether the family was there or not. I felt very lucky and tried to honor their traditions etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 16, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> They did. We were cautioned not to visit neighborhood pubs when on leave unless invited by a family. As previously said, a family did invite me and I was welcome in that pub from that time on whether the family was there or not. I felt very lucky and tried to honor their traditions etc.


I used to race motorcycles at Snetterton formerly Snetterton Heath used by USAAF 386th and 96th bombardment groups. The nearest bar was certainly frequented by many air and ground crew because there was a small room preserved as a museum, the walls were covered with signed pictures hung up by ex "clients"..


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 16, 2017)

I am sure a lot has changed in the past 70 plus years. Sounds like you had a great hang out spot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Oct 16, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> I am sure a lot has changed in the past 70 plus years. Sounds like you had a great hang out spot.


I had a place to drink and could walk back to the paddock plus I won two races there!

There is a very impressive memorial
https://www.tracesofwar.com/upload/0052120525184404.jpg


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 16, 2017)

That is impressive!


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 16, 2017)

An honour to have you join us Bill and don't worry about wearing out your welcome. After all, we've put up with Jan for so long!

Looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## buffnut453 (Oct 16, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> I sure did. Was there from 02/01/1945 thru VE-Day. Have fond memories of Molesworth. A local family envited me to join them at their neighborhood Pub. Enjoyable experience. Also remember the YMCA. They had an indoor swimming pool and cheap overnight rates. Great place to go for the night. Had a plaque on the wall "Glenn Miller stayed here". A pastry shop was next door. Picked up the train for London at Bedford.



Hmmm...wonder which pub it was. I used to go to the White Hart at Bythorn quite frequently - knew the owner/chef pretty well. Sadly, he moved on and the place closed about 10 years ago. Then there was the Green Man at Leighton Bromswold where one could get a really tasty steak and stilton pie (at least when I lived there...probably not during WW2  ). Of course the most obvious pub was the Cross Keys in Molesworth village. Like I said...I know the Molesworth area well! 




billrunnels said:


> Will do but being new on the forum I don't want to wear out my welcome'



Let me assure you that you will NEVER, EVER wear out your welcome here. Every member of the forum is simply glad you're here and willing to share your experiences. We talk about WW2 aircraft but you lived them...and that's a priceless commodity here. You should see some of the nonsense that other members prattle on about (yes, Jan and Terry, I'm looking at the pair of you!) and we still keep THEM around...so you're position is as safe as the Rock of Gibraltar.


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 16, 2017)

Thank you for the kind words. I have been active in the 303rdbg forum for a number of years. Sadly it is closing on December 1 so I have been searching for a new association and I think I have found one. Your friendly acceptance of my comments is greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## T Bolt (Oct 18, 2017)

Welcome aboard Bill
I love reading your memories of the 8th AF. Its almost like hearing my Dads stories. He was a B-24 top turret gunner with the 490th BG, but before you got there. By late 44' he was transferred to the 15th AF when Doolittle fazed the Liberators out of the 8th. He said he much preferred the warm barracks in England to the cold tent he had in Italy and was not pleased with Gen Doolittle's decision regarding the B-24. His plane was shot down on a mission to Vienna in Feb 45' and spent about 3 months as a POW.


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks Glenn.........Your Dad was correct in stating that we had better living quarters etc. in the 8th. I look forward to my association with this Forum.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 19, 2017)

Welcome aboard, Bill. You've been 92 years earning your welcome; no way you can wear it out now.
Did you know a flight surgeon named Henry Dantzig? He was in the 303d and many years later gave me the First Class physical for my ATP.
Cheers,
Wes


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 19, 2017)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Welcome aboard, Bill. You've been 92 years earning your welcome; no way you can wear it out now.
> Did you know a flight surgeon named Henry Dantzig? He was in the 303d and many years later gave me the First Class physical for my ATP.
> Cheers,
> Wes


Hi Wes......Thanks for the welcome. I did not know Henry Dantzig. I was lucky and did not have to report to sick bay while in the UK.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 19, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> Hi Wes......Thanks for the welcome. I did not know Henry Dantzig. I was lucky and did not have to report to sick bay while in the UK.


Didn't you eat?


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 19, 2017)

I did but was very choosy in what I consumed. I even turned down so called fresh eggs on mission day. They had been in storage so long the yolk was white. HA HA (powdered eggs were better)

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2017)

Great stuff Bill!


----------



## pbehn (Oct 19, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> I did but was very choosy in what I consumed. I even turned down so called fresh eggs on mission day. They had been in storage so long the yolk was white. HA HA (powdered eggs were better)


My grandmother was assigned two evacuees from East London. They lived with my mother and her three brothers in an old farm house. The evacuees had never eaten a fresh egg and if examined today would be called malnourished. One of the effects of rationing in the UK was that the diet of the poorest in cities went up not down. My grandmother didn't have a farm, the land had been sold but she had enough for a lot of chickens and a few pigs. Poor as church mice but they ate well, eggs not eaten were traded with an anti aircraft crew stationed just outside the village.


----------



## billrunnels (Oct 19, 2017)

pbehn said:


> My grandmother was assigned two evacuees from East London. They lived with my mother and her three brothers in an old farm house. The evacuees had never eaten a fresh egg and if examined today would be called malnourished. One of the effects of rationing in the UK was that the diet of the poorest in cities went up not down. My grandmother didn't have a farm, the land had been sold but she had enough for a lot of chickens and a few pigs. Poor as church mice but they ate well, eggs not eaten were traded with an anti aircraft crew stationed just outside the village.



Thank you for sharing this story. It was obvious the British were feeling the pain of war rationing when I was there. As U.S. soldiers we had so much more than they. Sharing, when possible, was a joy. One thing they had in abundance was hart and they shared it freely. I have many fond memories of the British people I had the pleasure of meeting.


----------



## pbehn (Oct 19, 2017)

billrunnels said:


> Thank you for sharing this story. It was obvious the British were feeling the pain of war rationing when I was there. As U.S. soldiers we had so much more than they. Sharing, when possible, was a joy. One thing they had in abundance was hart and they shared it freely. I have many fond memories of the British people I had the pleasure of meeting.


Of course, I wasn't there I only know what I have been told, When they arrived in Yorkshire they were in a bad state malnourished and infested with lice. They were soon sorted out and cleaned up, fed and watered. The contrast between an East London slum and a falling down old farm house couldn't be greater. The two boys always maintained contact with letters and Christmas cards as they grew up married had families etc and eventually when they passed away they both left her a small legacy in their wills. It was a part of my mothers life that was purely hers, the war was not entirely negative on UK society.

From my travels around the world, no nation is anything like the stereotype, the British are not as portrayed in movies because very few make movies. Good that they shared what they had, frequently in a foreign country a friendly face is worth a lot.


----------

